# For 3D cell phone cases, does a 3D Vacuum Sublimation Heat Press Machine work with Sublimation Film?



## JenSubs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Community!

I have a "110V 3D Sublimation Heat Press Machine for Phone Cases Mugs Cups Heat Transfer Printing" and would like to use it with sublimation FILM (not paper), or know a low cost machine/method to do 3D Film on cell cases. 

The 3D sub machine that I have is the cheap common model sold all over the internet in red and black. You can see it HERE.

I would like to know if this machine works with sublimation FILM. The film is sold as shiny white, silver or clear film, it is different than paper. It forms and wraps around edges for perfect corners. It is often used in 3d Sublimation Ovens which are larger and more expensive. I am looking for a lower cost solution. You can see examples of 3d FILM here and here.

I know that this printer will print well with white 2d sublimation PAPER, but that is not what I am trying to do. (Example of paper HERE).

Thanks for any tips! Jennifer


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello, no this machine can't use film, it's not designed for it (mainly because it sends too much vacuum or I don't remember exactly why but many people tried and it won't work). 

I see you posted a link from Sunfly, I bought their A4 film machine and it works very good (Sunfly A4 film machine review)

If you want I know another Chinese supplier for film machines (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3VDjXfCL4g), I already referred one guy from this forum (or he was from DSF? can't remember) to them and he is happy with his purchase (it did cost him a little over 2K for the A4 machine, tools and shipping).


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

malkram said:


> Hello, no this machine can't use film, it's not designed for it (mainly because it sends too much vacuum or I don't remember exactly why but many people tried and it won't work).
> 
> I see you posted a link from Sunfly, I bought their A4 film machine and it works very good (Sunfly A4 film machine review)
> 
> If you want I know another Chinese supplier for film machines (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3VDjXfCL4g), I already referred one guy from this forum (or he was from DSF? can't remember) to them and he is happy with his purchase (it did cost him a little over 2K for the A4 machine, tools and shipping).


PS: Sunfly dont make these A4 machines no more, hence I referred this guy to BSY.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought this machine a couple of years ago from Bestsub but I never tried it I just ordered a heating tool and film to finally try it out if you google the. Model st-1520 there are videos on doing Phones with the film and it still sells on eBay


----------

